# New York City subs needed for City



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Need subs with equipment for upcoming season. Had 6 storms last year. Got called out and full pay for one when no snow fell. Have own route - City side streets in Queens - all forward plowing - no reverse - save that tranny. Guaranteed work. Paid by storm. I provide insurance! Refer others to your benefit. Assigning routes now so you can go take a dry look. New management. Good team - last year it ended up good - becoming part of a team - actual good times and good money. Would meet up through the night at Dunkin Donuts and would see each other numerous times throughout night in the neighborhoods. PM me now


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Still can use more trucks/operators!


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

I'd love to get some of that dsny work but I'll be starting a new job in december. Seems like every year i miss out on the white gold due to job change.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

gassux;1842688 said:


> i'd love to get some of that dsny work but i'll be starting a new job in december. Seems like every year i miss out on the white gold due to job change.


sorry to hear that - but i guess that is good...!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MajorDave;1832612 said:


> Still can use more trucks/operators!


You'd probably have better luck finding help if you weren't in NYC....... Sorry Dave I couldn't resist.......:laughing:


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha Funny - hold on - let me get something!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MajorDave;1843063 said:


> Haha Funny - hold on - let me get something!


.....xysport.....


----------

